# My puppy has an hernia!?



## firefly (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi,

my recent visit to the vet the doc told me that my puppy, which was bought from a breeder, has an hernia!!! I don't know what to do. :Cry:
I am so worried... 
The doctor told me that it's genetic, so should I let my breeder know that she shouldn't continue to breed her dogs with hernia?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

All pups are checked for hernias on their first visit. And what did the breeder say after you talked with her? 

Hernia will need to be fixed...Was wondering if the hernia could be fixed when your pup is neutered/spayed....or is this too long to wait? Ask the Vet....How bad is the hernia, how big, where is it? Is the pup having bowel movements?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My little Murphy did too, I completely freaked out! Turns out it was no big deal and was repaired when he was neutered. The vet told me it was common and he recovered quickly from both procedures. Try not to worry too much.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

If it is an umbilical hernia, it isn't inherited, just where the mother dog cut the cord too short. If it isn't too big, it is a rather simple procedure to fix it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo had one and it was repaired with no problem when he was a little puppy. I wouldn't worry so much about it.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I honestly don't think it's a huge worry. I belive one of my puppies had to have a hernia repair when she was spayed. It can happen if mom is too rough on the umbilical cord when they are babies.
It's a surgery they can do when the puppy is spayed/neutered-


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, you should let the breeder know, but there are a couple of different types of hernias. The concern varies between location (belly or groin) and genders too. Your veterinarian will advise you best.


----------



## firefly (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you all for the wonderful suggestions


----------

